# CodeSys und S7



## Tommi (19 Dezember 2010)

> 25.09.2009
> Im Rahmen einer Technologiepartnerschaft wollen Deltalogic und 3S Smart Software Solutions für eine einfache Kommunikation zwischen heterogenen Steuerungssysteme sorgen. Triebfeder für diese Zusammenarbeit ist der Wunsch vieler Anwender, Toolanbieter und Gerätehersteller nach einer unkomplizierten Verbindung zwischen den Simatic- und CoDeSys-Systemwelten.


 
Hallo zusammen

Was ist eigentlich hieraus geworden. Oder steht das schon irgendwo? 

Gruß
Tommi

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...tep7+codesys+deltalogic&um=1&hl=de&tbs=isch:1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2010)

Kompetente Auskünfte kannst du von diesen Herrn erwarten http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=1907


----------

